# New Rod?



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I picked up a 9' medium action (4-20Lb) Ugly Stick for my yearly surf fishing trip. I've got a 7' Med heavy and it's just to stiff and hard to cast light baits and jigs. Will this one be better for me for whiting and pops? What reel would you put on it? Anyone ever use the Cabelas salt water striker?


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

No takers?


----------



## WDE (Jul 24, 2012)

I have a hurricane black beauty 11' I got at academy for around 30$. Not too stiff and has a light tip to cast light baits. Great Rod! They should have them in 8,9 and 10 ft too. Ive got a penn battle 8000 on it. Love the combo.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I talked to a buddy who is better versed on rods. He doesn't think this will be good for what I want. 

I want something that I can cast lures into the surf that would be a bit more like bass fishing than catfishing. I want something that will throw a gotcha or spook out pretty far.


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

The thing thats hard about surf fishing is that you want a longer rod soo that you can cast far, but its alot harder to work a lure with a long rod.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Search ebay for Palegic rods. They're not super high quality, but fit your description exactly. I purchased a couple from overseas a couple of years back, just to flexible for me. I had the 11s.

joe


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks for the advice Joe, but those seem to run about $350. That's a little steep for a guy who fishes about 5 days a year on the beach.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

I like some of the Cabelas rods, but You might wanna check out something like a BPS Power stick or the Penn power Stick, Both rods can be purchased for $100. Bucks or less, or if you can visit your local Academy Sports, Okuma makes some inexpensive rods that might meet your 5 days a year needs. +1 on Mr.98.. It's hard to find the best of both worlds, when using a longer rod, that will chunk a spook or a gotcha 200' and still be able to work the rod..For me, My go to rod is a BPS Offshore Extreme 7 1/2' casting rod w/ abu 6500 20# power pro braid, no problem in getting the LARGER Lures out there a good distance...just my $.02...if you think it looks good, feels good, smells good, it probably is good!!... Well maybe I was thinking something else.....anyway GOOD luck!!


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, I primarily crappy and trout fish with ultralight gear on small lakes and streams. Surf fishing is pretty new. I don't honestly know what feels, or looks good when it comes to anything in the ocean. I have been told several times "if it smells like fish, don't eat it".


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Go into a bait shop down here, grab a $30 dollar surf rod. If youre only using it five days a year, dont waste your money..


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

straiders98 said:


> Go into a bait shop down here, grab a $30 dollar surf rod. If youre only using it five days a year, dont waste your money..


 
There's an answer I can live with. I'm thinking about a SaltStriker from Cabelas for a reel. Has anyone used it? I've been using a $20 Shakespere reel and just throwing it away at the end of the trip, but would like something that will last a little better in the salt.


----------

